# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Rodilišta - prijatelji djece

## zutaminuta

Uvjet za stjecanje naziva "prijatelj djece" je ispunjavanje deset točki za uspješno dojenje, od kojih je jedna edukacija sestri, odnosno primalja da *u praksi* daju podršku dojenju. Međutim, u praksi je to posve suprotno, i podrška dojenju je samo na papiru.

Primalje su blago rečeno *kata-fakin-strofa*. Na njih 10 jedna ima znanja i volje pomoći rodiljama. A čak i ta će stisnuti vrh bradavice. Pedijatri su poseban fenomen. Bebi rodilje s punim dojkama pred mastitis uveli dohranu 25 ml poslije svakog podoja i preporučili rodilji da pije manje vode kako bi se mlijeko manje stvaralo, te zatražili vaganje djeteta prije i poslije podoja kako bi ustanovili koliko dijete popije, a vaga oscilira onoliko koliko bebe u prosjeku popiju. 

Svaka smjena vodi svoju politiku. Čak i u istoj smjeni događa se da će jedna sestra ući i objasniti majci da ne izdaja na dojilicu jer će joj već prisutne ragade još jače popucati, da bi već sljedeća sestra govorila točno suprotno i tražila od majke da se izdaja na izdajalicu. Ista sestra kasnije pokušava majku ručno izdojiti tako da joj bolno stišće korijen bradavice upravo onako kako ne treba, i kako je na posteru izvješenom u sobi prekriženo. 

Meni je žao žena koje prvi put dolaze roditi i koje ne znaju ništa o dojenju i nalete na takvo nestručno osoblje koje umjesto da im pomogne uspostaviti dojenje, ono napravi sve kontra da zbuni i bebu i majku u dojenju.

----------


## mašnica

Svjeza info iz Vinogradske nisam znala za to....važu bebe prije i poslije podoja..masu mama beba ima istu težinu i onda ih nadohranjuju i mamama govore kako nemaju mlijeka! U šoku sam...

----------


## mašnica

Vazu one za koje sestre procijene da im ne ide...ili ako beba place

----------


## zutaminuta

Jelda? A vage su im posve nepouzdane, s tim da im logika nije jača strana pa uopće ne pitaju mamu je li promijenila pelenu u tih pola sata ili sat koliko traje podoj. Desi se da se odmah na početku čim dijete počne piti usere i normalno majka to ide promijeniti, i onda se vraća dojiti.* A to nitko ne uračuna!*

----------


## mašnica

Svaka sestra daje svoje upute gore...mah...

----------


## VeraM

Jel se može to odbit ta dohrana u bolnici? Jer ako je rooming-in, onda valjda možeš ne dat tu bocu bebi. U mene su bebe uzimali samo na vaganje i promjenu pelene 2 puta u danu. Drugo je bila uz mene. I kad je pedica dala dohranu, ja sam joj davala koliko sam puta mislila da treba i onoliko ml kokiko je ped rekla (mislim da je bilo 20, 30 ml nakon podoja).

----------


## sarasvati

> Svjeza info iz Vinogradske nisam znala za to....važu bebe prije i poslije podoja..masu mama beba ima istu težinu i onda ih nadohranjuju i mamama govore kako nemaju mlijeka! U šoku sam...


Molim?!? :0
Nekako mi je to preozbiljna stvar da bi na svoju ruku radile i ne rekle kad se ve i ne moze samo tamo dati pa ne dati AD. 

Kada ih ih one to uzmu na vaganje? Moju su dva puta vagali, mislim. Nekad oko rođenja i kad smo isli.

----------


## mašnica

Važu djecu koja su na granici gubitka 10% porođajne težine svaku večer...i ako imaju gubitak na kilaži kaze sestra ee nocas cemo bebu  nadohraniti u pola2, pola 4 i pola 7...ali ovisi koja je sestra u smjeni

----------


## sarasvati

Da, ja se uopće ne sjecam da smo se razdvajale u bolnici i da su je odnosili. 
Aha, jesu... kad su joj provjeravali crp.

----------

